# Transmission Question!!!!!!!!!!



## fatboy509 (Apr 27, 2005)

Does my transmission from the KA24E on my 1990 240SX SE hatchback fit on a KA24DE engine? Did Nissan use the same transmission on these two engines?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

no. they did not.


----------



## fatboy509 (Apr 27, 2005)

KaRdoN said:


> no. they did not.


can you tell me what sourcing a new engine is?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

fatboy509 said:


> can you tell me what sourcing a new engine is?


finding a new engine?


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> no. they did not.


 transmissions are the same but the bellhousing is different

Don


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

sunnydet90 said:


> transmissions are the same but the bellhousing is different
> 
> Don


well, i know that, but they wont bolt up, therefore, they are not the same.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

fatboy509 said:


> Does my transmission from the KA24E on my 1990 240SX SE hatchback fit on a KA24DE engine? Did Nissan use the same transmission on these two engines?


The KA24E tranny will bolt up to a KA24DE motor with no problem; however the TOP (4th gear) sensor is missing. Other then that, the trannies are identical.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

rogoman said:


> The KA24E tranny will bolt up to a KA24DE motor with no problem; however the TOP (4th gear) sensor is missing. Other then that, the trannies are identical.


 wow i knew that but for some reason was thinking something different.. bahh

Don


----------



## fatboy509 (Apr 27, 2005)

*oh*



rogoman said:


> The KA24E tranny will bolt up to a KA24DE motor with no problem; however the TOP (4th gear) sensor is missing. Other then that, the trannies are identical.


will an SR20 tranny bolt up to a KA24DE?


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

fatboy509 said:


> will an SR20 tranny bolt up to a KA24DE?


 no unless you're capable of making an adapter plate

Don


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

you guys think a a KA24DE from an Altima or Urvan, can be swaped to a 89 S13? including tranny and all


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

fatboy509 said:


> will an SR20 tranny bolt up to a KA24DE?


The SR tranny will bolt up if you replace the SR bellhousing with a KA bellhousing. Just a matter of several bolts to swap the bellhousings.


----------



## SW3SX (Apr 13, 2005)

Ne1 know of the final drives of the Ka24E and the KA24DE?


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

89 & 90 final drive- 4.083 manual and auto trannys
91-98 final drive- 4.083 manual and auto trannys

wow, what do you know? there the same.


I dont see how the SOHC and DOHC tranny bellhousing are different. I had a single in my old 92' HB. Nothing swapped. I dunno


----------



## SW3SX (Apr 13, 2005)

Thank's Nismo


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> 89 & 90 final drive- 4.083 manual and auto trannys
> 91-98 final drive- 4.083 manual and auto trannys
> 
> wow, what do you know? there the same.
> ...


 i said that i couldnt figure out where the hell i got that from i knew they were the same but definately had a brain aneyrsism (sp?) grrr nm rob dont make me feel like a retard cuz i do that enuff

Don


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

There arnt many differences between the E or DE that i know of. The SR housing is different than the DE or E.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Chris90FB240sx said:


> The SR housing is different than the DE or E.



Yea, it be sweet to roll in a KA with a 6-speed from a S15 spec R :thumbup:


That reminds me....I gotta get in touch with hollinger froam austraila.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Loki said:


> you guys think a a KA24DE from an Altima or Urvan, can be swaped to a 89 S13? including tranny and all


no loki, the alty is fwd.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

stoners suck said:


> no loki, the alty is fwd.



ok but on the URVAN the KA24DE is RWD...


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Loki said:


> ok but on the URVAN the KA24DE is RWD...



WTF is a URVAN? I never heard of that model before.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> WTF is a URVAN? I never heard of that model before.


mmm you know the Eurovan? from WV? its the same shit...but has like space for about 10 ppl



http://www.nissan-me.com/urvan/

there you go boys.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Their Maxima is our Infiniti I35. weird


----------

